# Taille logement



## Didine64 (13 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour.
Je travaille depuis 20 ans en crèche collective et j’envisage de demander l’agrément pour devenir assistante maternelle.
J’occupe seule un T3 de 66m2, avec un salon et cuisine ouverte de 26m2, au 1ère étage et avec ascenseur.
J’aimerai savoir à quel nombre d’enfants je pourrais prétendre?
Merci d’avance.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (13 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

J ai un appartement de 70 M2 au 1 er étage avec ascenseur et j ai un agrément pour acceuillir 4 enfant sans restriction d âge 

D une région a l autre sa change beaucoup , les puer , pmi son totalement différentes  sur les conditions d attribution d agrément


----------



## Griselda (13 Novembre 2022)

Il y a 20 ans quand j'ai formulé ma toute première demande j'habitais un appartement de 60m2 composé de 2 chambres. On a estimé que je pouvais m'y occuper de 2 enfants. Comme j'avais ma fille qui était bébé, j'avais donc le droit d'accueillir un seul autre enfant tant que la mienne n'était pas scolarisée.

Puis nous avons emménagé dans une maison de 90m2 avec jardin, 3 chambres en tout, là ça été OK pour m'occuper de 3 enfants en tout et à présent 4 mais depuis j'ai aussi créé une salle de jeux attenante à ma pièce de vie qui fait 20m2.

La taille compte mais c'est aussi l'agencement, l'experience, la composition familliale ou encore si on formule une demande en centre ville ou la demande de PE est forte ou au contraire en campagne...

Ce qui est certain c'est que pour vivre de cette activité il faut pouvoir accueillir au moins 2 enfants à temps plein, voir 3 (selon le taux horaire possible dans le secteur).


----------



## incognito (13 Novembre 2022)

69m carré
Trois accueil
4 étages sans ascenseur mais je n'accueille qu'un seul enfant non autonome à la marche à la fois !

quand j'ai eu l'agrément, deux enfants encore chez moi

trois enfants c'est rare pour mon accueil je suis bien à deux mais si cela se présente je prends car j'ai une organisation béton, nous sortons tous les matins


----------



## MeliMelo (13 Novembre 2022)

A moins qu'une poussette double/triple/quadruple rentre dans votre ascenseur, je pense que vous serez limité avec seulement un bébé et des petits marcheurs.


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Novembre 2022)

Je pense que c'est beaucoup moins strict qu'il y a 30 ans car je lis beaucoup d'ass mat qui obtiennent de suite 3 places ???


----------



## MeliMelo (14 Novembre 2022)

Oui dans mon département ce n'est pas très strict : j'ai fait le choix de ne prendre que deux places, mais je suis sûre que j'aurai fait la demande pour 3, ça aurait été bon. Dans ma promo de formation, beaucoup en avaient 3-4 dès le départ. Perso je préfère y aller molo au départ ^^


----------



## incognito (14 Novembre 2022)

il n'y a plus de restrictions, ils ne peuvent pas mettre d'âge ou "marcheur"....

c'est à nous d'être pro et de connaître nos limites


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Novembre 2022)

Incognito même si il y a plus de restriction d âge cela reste au cas par cas et au bon vouloir de la puer


----------



## Griselda (14 Novembre 2022)

Et surtout le risque avec la levée de la restriction d'âge c'est d'avoir une limitation du nombre d'enfant pour être certain que l'AM n'aura pas plus que X enfants non marcheurs...


----------



## assmatzam (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

La restriction d'âge étant supprimée
L'agrément initialement donné pour 3 enfants risque de passer à 2 enfants vu qu'ils ne pourront plus mettre de restriction d'âge


----------



## Griselda (14 Novembre 2022)

C'est qui est à craindre en effet Assmatzam.
Après, ça dépends beaucoup du secteur où on demande, de la philosophie de la PMI et du CD.
Ces dernières années, avant la levée de restriction, je constatais ici beaucoup de nouvelles agréées qui d'emblée pouvait accueillir jusqu'à 4 enfants quand il y a 15 ans cette 4eme place n'était octroyée qu'au compte goutte, à celles ayant déjà de l'expérience. Je note aussi plus de jeunes agréées qui partent en burn out: puisque c'était accordé elles pensaient que serait "easy".
Compliqué. Il y a 20 ans beaucoup d'AM n'utilisaient pas leur Agrément car elles n'avait qu'une seule place pour démarrer et donc ne pouvait pas en vivre. Bref...

Le mieux reste de se rendre à la réunion d'information et d'y poser toutes ses questions car ce qui est vrai ici ne l'est pas là.


----------



## assmatzam (14 Novembre 2022)

Tout à fait @Griselda

Ce qui me pose problème dans l'obtention de l'agrément c'est que celui ci n'est plus forcément délivré en fonction de la taille de l'espace d'accueil de la postulante ni aux compétences de la future assistante maternelle mais en fonction de la demande des parents sur le secteur ou est fait la demande

C'est lamentable
Avec cette levée de restriction d'age , d'après moi on va droit dans le mur
Car personne ne viendra me contredire quand je dis qu'il y a 2 types d'assistantes maternelles

Celles qui vont privilégier l'accueil et le bien etre de l'enfant en ne s'infligeant pas 4 petits d'ages rapprochés
Celles qui vont privilégier leur porte monnaie et se contrefichent éperdument  de l'accueil qu'elle propose aux familles


----------



## liline17 (14 Novembre 2022)

pour l'obtention des agréments en fonction de la demande, pas toujours, assmatzam, ici, on manque beaucoup d'AM et pourtant la PMI est tellement abusive que notre ******************************************************** prépare un dossier, on ne comprend rien à leur fonctionnement, aucune logique.
Sinon, oui, comme dans tous les métiers, certaines ont le sens du devoir et d'autres non.


----------



## assmatzam (14 Novembre 2022)

Quand j'ai débuté en 2008 je vivais dans un appartement de 3 pièces d'environ 70m3
Je n'avais que 2 chambres 
J'étais au 5ème étage avec 2 ascenceurs
Mes 2 enfants avaient à peine 3 ans et 10 ans

J'ai obtenu au départ un agrément pour 2 places 
Mon fils occupait 1 place durant 5 mois
Dès qu'il a eut 3 ans et qu'il est rentré à l'école j'ai pu accueillir un 2ème enfant 

Ma 3ème place m'a était délivré 3 ans après 
Et la 4ème place il y 7 ans mais entre temps j'ai déménagé pour un appartement plus grand
De 4 pièces d'un peu plus de 100m3 avec 3 chambres


----------



## incognito (14 Novembre 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> La restriction d'âge étant supprimée
> L'agrément initialement donné pour 3 enfants risque de passer à 2 enfants vu qu'ils ne pourront plus mettre de restriction d'âge


oui c'est ce que la puer m'a seriné pendant une heure mais comme je lui ai démontré par A+B que je ne pouvais pas prendre deux bébés à la fois elle m'a quand même fait la levée de restriction
et pour enlever une place d'accueil il faut une très bonne raison (et les escaliers n'en est  pas une, cf le référentiel)


----------



## Didine64 (14 Novembre 2022)

Merci à vous toutes pour vos retour.
Songeant à quitter mon statut de fonctionnaire en crèche municipale, avec un salaire de 1450€ net environ (après 20 ans d’exercice…) j’aimerai au moins en tant qu’assistante maternelle avoir un salaire avoisinant.
Je ne me retrouve plus professionnellement dans un accueil en collectivité, qui va très souvent à l’encontre des besoins et rythmes des enfants. 
Je ne veux plus de ces frustrations, je veux me retrouver, essayer d’offrir un accueil de qualité en répondant réellement aux besoins de l’enfant et sa famille.
Sauter le pas me faire peur quand même j’avoue…
Je pense qu’un agrément pour max 3 places me suffirait déjà pour commencer.
Entourées de 35 enfants de moins de 3 ans au quotidien cela ne me fait pas peur lol bien que travailler à domicile c’est autre chose j’en ai bien conscience.
Qu’en pensez-vous?


----------



## assmatzam (14 Novembre 2022)

C'est une très bonne idée 
Vous avez acquis de l'expérience auprès des enfants et c'est un plus car vous connaissez déjà les rouages du métier de la petite enfance 

Mais attention en étant AM il vous faudra aussi gérer les parents les contrats et ce n'est pas chose aisée 

Appelez votre pmi pour vous inscrire à la réunion d'information cela ne vous engage en rien 
Et ensuite vous aviserez


----------



## assmatzam (14 Novembre 2022)

En ce qui concerne les revenus c'est totalement aléatoire dune région à une autre 

Ici 4,50€ net de l'heure est monnaie courante alors que pour certaines il est impossible de proposer plus de 3 ou 3,5€ net

Si vous êtes en ville et que les tarifs sont corrects la ou bous habitez, vous pouvez avoir l'équivalent de votre salaire actuel en accueillant seulement 2 enfants à temps complet sur 45 heures 

Pour exemple 
45 heures x 52 semaines x 3,5€ net / 12 = 682,5€ 

Auquel vous rajoutez les indemnités de repas et d'entretien


----------



## Griselda (14 Novembre 2022)

Alors que chez moi on est plutot à 3.20€ et jusqu'à 4€/h/enfant.
La plus grosse difficulté financière dans notre metier est l'incertitude permanente: nos contrats peuvent s'arreter avec pour seule anticipation le préavis...


----------



## Anarion (14 Novembre 2022)

J'ai exactement la meme superficie et j'ai eu mon agrément pour trois enfants (dont un de plus de 18mois, restriction qui a été supprimée depuis la réforme).


----------



## MeliMelo (14 Novembre 2022)

Même avec la suppression des restrictions d'âges, certains départements préfèrent tout de même les garder, ce qui permet d'avoir plus d'enfants. J'ai une collègue par exemple qui a le droit à deux bébés et un marcheur (donc 3 places). Sans la restriction, je pense qu'il ne lui aurait donné que deux places.


----------



## MeliMelo (14 Novembre 2022)

Je pense Didine que dans votre cas, 3 places oui c'est très bien, d'autant plus que vous avez l'expérience. Il faudra juste bien prévoir comment vous vous débrouillez pour les sorties et les couchages avec des enfants en rythmes différents.


----------



## Griselda (15 Novembre 2022)

Si on ne peut en effet que difficilement baisser le nombre de place chez une AM qui les a déjà, on peut par contre limiter le nombre de place dès le début et c'est aussi ce que font pas mal de PMI depuis la levée de la restriction d'âge, en particulier.


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Novembre 2022)

Comme disent les collègues tout dépend l'endroit votre lieu d'habitation (ville campagne etc ...) et combien prennent les ass mat par chez vous car vous l'aurez compris comme par chez moi çà tourne autour de 3 euros NET de l'heure environ qd d'autres prennent 4.50 euros NET ce n'est pas la même chose ! et en tant qu'ass mat à votre domicile vous aurez à gérer les contrats mais aussi les caractères des PE et croyez moi il y en a des drôles il suffit de tomber sur les bons et pour les enfants vous les connaissez puisque vous travaillez déjà avec eux !!! et n'oubliez JAMAIS il faut que les futurs PE respectent votre ORGANISATION (vous aurez plusieurs enfants pas un seul !) et qu'ils vous fassent CONFIANCE ... ce sont les 2 mots que je leur spécifie qd j'ai un entretien ...


----------

